# Falcon (without wheels)



## Dany (Jan 4, 2022)

Some camera collectors are mainly interested by big cameras showing a high degree of technology.
I must admit that my approach is a bit different.
I wish to buy a new camera when looking at it makes me happy, even if the camera is fix focus, offers only I+T exposure, meniscus lens and three diaphragm steps.
It is as simple as that.
This is the case for this minimalist folding
The item is named “Falcon Automatic 2”
It has been produced by a company called Utility Mfg Co (New York) circa 1939
Difficult to imagine how it finally came into a flea market near Paris where I bought it for nearly nothing .


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 4, 2022)

What a neat piece. Interesting.... I wonder if it came to Paris from a US servicemen during WWII?


----------



## cgw (Jan 4, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> What a neat piece. Interesting.... I wonder if it came to Paris from a US servicemen during WWII?


Very likely. Small(?) companies like Utility Mfg. often curtailed or ended production and shifted production to items that supported the war effort. Wonder if they made folders post-war?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 5, 2022)

They were bought by Spartus in 1941 and moved to Chicago.


----------



## Dany (Jan 5, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> What a neat piece. Interesting.... I wonder if it came to Paris from a US servicemen during WWII?


I also suppose that WWII is a probable explaination


----------

